# Best Protection....



## siddhantmutha (Feb 7, 2007)

hello,
i have been thinking these days about which anti-virus and anti-spyware menu to put on my system AND will be much light on the system.

my system is- win XP on P3(567 MHz) and 192 MB RAM.

i had the following options and want to choose one of them:
1)avast! *+* spybot s&d
2)avast! *+* adAware
3)spybot s&d *+* AdAware
4)avast! *+* spybot s&d *+* adAware

i recently removed webroot spy sweeper, as it was putting an enormous load on the system.

right now i have avast! and Windows Defender.
Please advise me on which option to select or if you have something better, plz. share it with me....

I will be very grateful to you...
Thanx in Advance


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude as I suggested before go for option 4


----------



## siddhantmutha (Feb 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Dude as I suggested before go for option 4


i'll wait for others to suggest too
thanx for tht..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

if u dont mind paying, then go for KIS (kaspersky internet security 6). its light, but if u dont have XP SP2, it can create some problms. like pc/web access slowdown...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

^^I don't think his system will bear this.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 8, 2007)

NOD32_Spybot S&D ...This is the Best Option possible for ur pc config ^_^


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 8, 2007)

Avast and Spybot have resident scanning... Adaware freeware edition doesnt have resident scanning, but will be a supplement to Spybots resident scanner....

EDIT: And I hope you havent forgotten to get a Firewall as well

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

Choosing paid or free antivirus programs depends upon the extent of use of internet. If you are limited user of internet and sure about which websites you are surfing, stick to free versions. There is no need to shed any bucks for that. Using multiple layers of free versions will provide the best protection. avast! + SpyBot + Ad-aware + Windows Defender (real-time scanner activated) + Zone Alarm Free Firewall will provide good protection. 

If you download loads of stuff from P2P and wares sites, then there is a need to go for paid versions like KAV. In such case  KAV + AVG AntiSpyware (consumes minimal resources than Webroot Spysweeper) + Zone Alarm Pro will provide best protection. I am recommending KAV here becoz they provide hourly updates. So the virus definitions are updated very soon and chances of gettin infected is minimized (still not 100% though).

And ofcourse 100% protection is not at all possible by any means.


----------



## anandk (Feb 8, 2007)

fw is missing !

freeware : avast + adaware-or-spybot + za


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yes... My combo... AVG+SpyBot+COMODO


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2007)

if Paid, i suggest only one option...

Kaspersky Internet Security

this alone will do, and yes, time to time u may wanna check ur systems HijackThis...

i am running it... and I am pretty Happy


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> if Paid, i suggest only one option...
> Kaspersky Internet Security
> this alone will do, and yes, time to time u may wanna check ur systems HijackThis...
> i am running it... and I am pretty Happy



I don't think so KIS alone can make a perfect suite. I have no doubt about it's KAV, but issue rises with AntiSpyware and Firewall. You need have other good one in these areas. AVG Antispyware and Zone alarm Pro is among those.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 8, 2007)

@siddhantmutha
Currently u r using right combination (avast! + Windows Defender), so need to change it. But just also install Zone Alarm FREE firewall to make a complete suite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

^^oops.I thing you missed a "no" there.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 8, 2007)

siddhantmutha said:
			
		

> hello,
> i have been thinking these days about which anti-virus and anti-spyware menu to put on my system AND will be much light on the system.
> 
> * my system is- win XP on P3(567 MHz) and 192 MB RAM.
> *



For this config,I think KAV,NAV,Zone Alarm will make ur comp weak,So better choose for some light options like NOD32 +Spybot S&D or AVG+Spybot S&D


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

If it is really bad speed,you can cut either spybot or adaware.
avast+spybot\adaware


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> If it is really bad speed,you can cut either spybot or adaware.
> avast+spybot\adaware



Cutting Spybot or ad-aware doesn't make any difference in speed becoz both free versions don't have real-time scanners.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

Try what I said.. light & useful... AVG+SpyBot+COMODO
U r safe.
Mine is also a PIII, 256MB SDRAM running XP 
 I'm also havin another system running on XP with a Celeron 1GHz processor and 128MB RAM!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2007)

Use avast + spybot-search & destroy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Cutting Spybot or ad-aware doesn't make any difference in speed becoz both free versions don't have real-time scanners.


they have tea timer and other real time sh1t though


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> they have tea timer and other real time sh1t though



Tea timer is optional scanner for program controls. Unlike std scanners which detect threats before downloading, Tea timer just detects harmful process which is about to start. Hence it comes default as "deactivated".


----------



## DDIF (Feb 8, 2007)

Avast antivirus 4.7 home edition. All in one hit, but not for spywares. Keeping your VPS up to date will help in spyware issue too.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Avast antivirus 4.7 home edition. All in one hit, but not for spywares. Keeping your VPS up to date will help in spyware issue too.



Nope! Avast! doesn't protect against spywares. It offers protection against Virus and Trojans only.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^^ what he meant is the firewall part of Avast.
Antivirus+Firewall!? without spyware eradicator!


----------



## siddhantmutha (Feb 8, 2007)

SORRY! FOR THE LATE REPLY...(I can only reply after evening)
thanx for all those suggestions
correction: i have win XP*(SP2)*
do i even need an external firewall other than windows firewall?
Now u may tell THE BEST PROTECTION
please keep suggesting....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Best protection=KasperskyAV+Zone Alarm


----------



## siddhantmutha (Feb 8, 2007)

PLZ DO NOT FORGET...
*I love collecting softwares and keep downloading anything which i find interesing.* so i am not quite sure if the file has a virus! i even use p2p for downloading...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

^^looks like you love to choke the life out of your computer.


----------



## siddhantmutha (Feb 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^looks like you love to choke the life out of your computer.


yes! my comp crashes about 2wice a month!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunak (Feb 8, 2007)

Option 1 + zone alarm personal firewall + windows defender


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

just get your PC *KAV* + *ZoneAlarm Pro*, thats like a hell of a Combo

ZAP has the BEST user Friendly FireWall, a good AntiSpyware & web Blocker, so your PC is pretty much safe from Spyware cr@p.
KAV takes care of all Virus cr@p

you wont regret paying for this cmbo


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^^ yup, indeed

KAV + ZAP Pro 7 on Windows XP

KAV + Windows firewall at high settings on Vista, although i m waiting for ZAP Pro 7 for Vista


----------



## abhipal (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know if PCCillin is heavy or not but give PCCillin Internet Security 2007 a shot.
Its antivirus + antispy + firewall. All one can need.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

But KAV is *paid*


----------



## siddhantmutha (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you mean avast is of no use and i should remove avast ???????????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Avast is the best free AV.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 8, 2007)

hello frnds! i want to know is kis better or kis av + zonealarm.
coz i m using kis and will like to knw if i m missing out anything


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

@Vimal. but u had Trojans & Viruses when you were using Avast, it was detected by KAV- right?

@varun, if u have ZA Pro,then KAV is more than enough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,But again KAV is paid and you gotta pay a hefty sum to purchase it(unless you are in cracking stuff)


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 8, 2007)

i am using kis and dont have zonealarm but thts wot i want to knw. shud i get zonealarm and kav??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah you should get ZA


----------



## siddhantmutha (Feb 8, 2007)

what shld i use?
AvAst???


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

well ofcourse, if u want the best you have lose some thing, in this case Money

but u can give the KAV's free clone a try- *Active Virus Shield*


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 8, 2007)

so u recommed zonealarm pro and kav! hope its the complete package needed!!
by the way can u explain wot advantages does it have over kis??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

KIS is a security package, it has Anti Virus, Anti Spyware...Firewall..., so needs 20-40MB of RAM

KAV is just a AV scanner, & couple it up with the BEST User Friednly Firewall *ZAP*, you also get a good Anti Spyware & web blocker, it blocks  cr@p sites...

so in this case, KAV takes 10-20MB & ZAP7 ~20MB RAM.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

@s18000rpm-Dude,how much money you lost  for KAV


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

its FREE

the only bestest advantage i had by buying that Intel DG965WH motherboard

btw rit now my PC is havin no AV, coz its running tat Vista Beta2, so i'm not able use the free stuff too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

you got it free with intel MB.I expected a different answer


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2007)

tat was the case with KIS, but now i got KAV for free.

then why do P-rated thingy


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 8, 2007)

i want to knw one thing, are dwnld speeds affected while using firewall. bcoz seems to me like it does affect dwnld speeds!!
i want tht my dwnld speeds shudnt b affectd.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

avast+spybot snd+ZA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

^^best.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

yea i know i m d best


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

I was pointing towards the word before "protection" in title


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 10, 2007)

Active virus shield + comodo firewall (both of them are free and provide better security from various possible threats)


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 11, 2007)

i have best protection for my pc...

XP SP 2
AVG PRO 2007 + windows defeneder final + registry mechanic 6
luckly i never got infected by using this applications....

and for vista i m only using windows defender.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2007)

Go for Avast adn Ad Aware SE, Ad aware has a real time Ad ware monitor wich will keep out the adwares while surfing the net, and Avast (i think)  also has an online feature to check for viruses, 

nut yes, one thing is sure, tat both are really good (as per ur system requirements) and will NOT jam ur system at all.. 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 14, 2007)

QH + Windows Defender + adaware + spybot


----------



## vish786 (Aug 14, 2007)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Go for Avast adn Ad Aware SE, Ad aware has a real time Ad ware monitor wich will keep out the adwares while surfing the net, and Avast (i think) also has an online feature to check for viruses,
> 
> nut yes, one thing is sure, tat both are really good (as per ur system requirements) and will NOT jam ur system at all..
> 
> ...





			
				abhijangda said:
			
		

> QH + Windows Defender + adaware + spybot



look at the date guys.


----------

